# AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?



## Viking30k (4. Juni 2019)

*AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Hallo ich habe mir eine asus ryujin 360 bestellt da diese längere und flexiblere schläuche habn soll wie meine alte. Was für meinen geplanten Umbau nötig ist

Leider ließt man bei amazon gemischte Rezensionen unter anderem das die Lüfter zu laut sein sollen (kann man doch bestimmt auch regeln oder?)

Die Frage nun kann man eine aio einfach anschließen und ohne einbauen testen wie laut das System ist? Ist ja doch ein Aufwand wenn es dann doch zu laut ist und man andere Lüfter erst noch kaufen muss

Danke

Ps: und da ist schon Wärme leitpaste drauf kann man die nehmen oder ist ein master gel nano besser?


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Aio wasserkühlung ohne einbauen testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

klar, einfach neben den rechner legen (in dem natürlich noch ein kühler installiert ist), an die entsprechenden Kabel klemmen und rechner starten. Beachte aber dabei dass auf dem Tisch liegende Pumpen/Lüfter sehr viel lauter sein können, wegen der Vibrationen.

Zwischen mitgelieferter WLP (bereits voraufgetragen) und einer guten WLP ist recht wenig unterschied.

Beachte, dass du alle Features der Ryujin nur nutzen kannst, wenn du ein Asus Board hast!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Aio wasserkühlung ohne einbauen testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Beachte aber dabei dass auf dem Tisch liegende Pumpen/Lüfter sehr viel lauter sein können, wegen der Vibrationen.



Die Vibrationen im eingebauten Zustand können aber auch anders ausfallen ... meine Eisbear war außerhalb auch wesentlich leiser. 
Grundsäzlich sollte man die Lautstärke immer im verbauten Zustand testen, denn so wird sie ja dann auch zukünftig betrieben und wie das Gehäuse auf die übertragenen Vibrationen reagiert kannst auch du nicht glaskugeln.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Aio wasserkühlung ohne einbauen testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Hatte mal Lüfter die waren im ausgebautem Zustand super leise, als sie jedoch im Gehäuse verbaut waren gefiel mir das Geräusch nicht mehr. Mit niedriger Drehzahl war dann auch ein klackern aus dem Lager hörbar. Davon hatte ich zuvor nichts gehört gehabt. Würde daher auch zumindest den Radiator mit Lüfter verbauen.


----------



## Viking30k (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Aio wasserkühlung ohne einbauen testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Danke werde es einfach mal testen für die asus kann man ja auch aine Lüfter kurve einstellen.

Asus Board habe ich 

Zumindest hat die Asus noctua Lüfter wirklich laut soll nur der kleine 60 cm sein der an der pumpe sitzt wenn dieser auf 100% läuft

Ps: die wlp muss ich dann nicht unbedingt entfernen und eine andere drauf machen?


----------



## eXquisite (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Um die Lüfter brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen >600 RPM und die sind leise.

Hast du ne HDD Festplatte? Falls nein wird dich die Pumpe stören, die ist subjektiv gesehen ziemlich laut, zumindest wenn man nur SSDs hat und als Netzteil n Dark Power Pro und die Grafikkarten Lüfter im Idle aus sind... - die ist deutlich lauter als die Lüfter bei 600 RPM.


----------



## Viking30k (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Hi habe noch 2 normale hdds drin die stören aber nicht wirklich die aio ist eben angekommen jedoch frage ich mich noch in dem anderen thread wurde mir empfohlen den Radiator daich den seitlich montieren möchte so zu montieren das von ausen die kalte Luft vom Raum angesaugt wird.

Aber heizt sich dann nicht die luft im Gehäuse mehr auf? 

Wenn ich die lüfter dann so montiere würde die luft auch durch den Radiator gesaugt nicht gedrückt andrs würde das nicht gehen wenn ich die luft nach ausen fördere kann ich die lüfter drückend montieren


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Kannst im Grund auch selbst austesten, der Radiator ist auch schnell umgebaut.

Fakt ist halt das nur bist zur Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann und so muss du dich selbst entscheiden ob es dir lieber ist das der Radiator etwas aufgewärmte Luft ins Gehäuse fördert oder ob du durch den Radiator die vorgewärmte Luft der Grafikkarte und vom komplettem System haben möchtest.

Unter Last wird im Gehäuse immer eine höhere Temperatur als im Raum herrschen.


----------



## Nacer (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Und die WLP kannst du getrost drauf lassen und Verwenden. Die wird ihre Arbeit machen.


----------



## Viking30k (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Danke also die Ryujin ist jetzt eingebaut Lüfter habe ich so hingebaut das sie die Raumluft von Außen durch den Radiator ziehen.

Zum einen macht sie optisch schon was her und ich bin überrascht wie leise sie ist meine Corsair war lauter kühler ist es es auch früher kurze pikes von 80° jetzt 72° ( Nur einmal brachte MK11 kurz den I7 7700k auf 81° aber das ist momentan buggy da es im Menü und Chara auswahlmenü CPUs gerne mal kurz auf 100% Last knallt) ist seit dem letzen Patch und soll gefixt werden.


----------



## Viking30k (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Sorry doppelpost aber kann ich die Schläuche so lassen? Bei einem sieht es aus als wäre etwas Zug am Radiator nicht das der Anschluss abbricht

Der rechte schlauch sieht etwas danach aus wollte die auch schon anders hin schieben geht aber nur wenn ich den Block wieder abbauen würde


----------



## Nacer (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Die Schläuche hängen ja noch recht entspannt durch.. Von daher brauchste dir keine Gedanken machen.. Durch das Gewebe um den Schlauch wird es am Anschluß auch nicht ab knicken.


----------



## Viking30k (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Danke 2 fragen noch xd ist es normal das die Pumpe auf höchster Stufe etwas rasselt? Brauche ich zwar nicht ist mir nur aufgefallen.

Und kann man bei der ryujin die Wassertemperatur Prüfen? Bei corsair ging das


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Zum rascheln kann ich nicht beitragen, da ich die AIO nicht kenen, aber hast du das USB-Kabel auch eingesteckt? Denn das sollte alle Daten und auch den Temperatursensor ins System übertragen.

Ansonsten mal selbst in die Einbaueinleitung schauen: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Accessory/ROG_AREION-10G/Q14088_ROG_RYUJIN_240_360_QSG_WEB.pdf


----------



## Viking30k (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung ohne Einbau testen? Zwecks Lautstärke?*

Danke ja kabel ist dran und funktioniert auch finde aber die Wassertemperatur noch nicht xd


----------

